# First Time



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I got an email from the Mudhole (Rod-building supply store) and it's renewed my interest in Rod building. Told my wife and she says "I knew you would when you first found out you could". So for those of you who have done it. What's the best way to get started? Thanks!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I started out learning with a few instructional videos and visited a few rodbuilding forums to find out how others deal with issues and to ask questions if I get stumped.


As stated I bought (from mudhole) the videos and a starter kit containing thread, epoxy, brushes, finishes and a few essentials- I also bought a power wrapper right off the bat, but it's not necessary to have to get started. Mudhole is in Florida and is having an open house on Oct 6th. It might be a chance for you to see, feel, touch, etc, plus I understand they will be holding seminars on rodbuilding.

The most frustrating part for me initially was ordering componenets and thread, etc, without being able to see colors, check sizes , etc. I have now located a supplier within easy driving distance to me, so I get my supplies from them.

A word of caution- mudhole is a bit overpriced on some items from what I have seen- still it's an excellent place to start.

THere is a rodbuilding 101 section on mudhole.com site, where you can view video demonstrations related to rod building. Another great site to get info is rodbuilding.org


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Dont!*



BigEdD said:


> I got an email from the Mudhole (Rod-building supply store) and it's renewed my interest in Rod building. Told my wife and she says "I knew you would when you first found out you could". So for those of you who have done it. What's the best way to get started? Thanks!




The bets way os not to.

Kidding

Put a plan together. Know what you want to build first. Get a good blank and other materials. Its your first, youll take your time and it will turn out great, so no need to have stuff you really wouldn't want because of "practise". HAve fun....


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Go to Rodbuilding.org Best info on the Subject.
Pick up Tom Kirkmans Rodbuilding book,Info is more current than Clemins.Look in the Directory at the top of the Page on Rodbuilding.org, For a builder in your area contact and ask if you can Visit his shop. When I started I built my own power wrapper,But have went back to building by hand. In my area they teach Basic Rodbuilding at the Local Vo-Tech at night


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Thanks a Bunch Guys*

Will definitely have questions later - Will do the video and rodbuilding.org. 

And here are a few:

I am guessing the blanks come - just that way blank. So if I got a breakaway or AFAW blank it would be black. When I read about the kits I didn't see anything about "wrap" is that right? Like a specific color wrap or design wrap.

Do I have to match the kit to the blank or is that already done for me?

Thanks again.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

BigEdD said:


> Will definitely have questions later - Will do the video and rodbuilding.org.
> 
> And here are a few:
> 
> ...


I bought a kit (10 foot surf rod) from mudhole and built it. It came with everything but the glue and the thread. The only problem I had with it was I made a mistake with the color preserver and Tom Kirkman's site straightend that out. I am on my fifth rod and enjoy every minute of it.
I really enjoy using it.

It can get to be a habit.

JC


----------

